# 3202 PTO problem



## Eddie m (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey all, I'm a new member with a problem, I've got a JD 3202 with a bush hog mower. Problem is when I engauge the pto I get the indicator light and the drive starts to turn, but very slow, the clutch dosen't seem to engauge. Any help on this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Eddie! It almost sounds as if the pto clutch pack is not engaging all the way or the clutch pack seal is leaking or blown. Are you getting any malfunction codes on the right side fender light when you engage the pto?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The other question I have is does the bush hog have a slip clutch? If so, could it be slipping and/or out of adjustment?


----------

